# My friendly Dealer!



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I had a chat with my friendly Service Manager, Steve at Aylesbury Audi, this evening.......

......He's agreed to drop a TTOC flyer into every TT they service 

I gave him a bundle of flyers but didn't have too many left. I need to print some more off and re-stock/check he's doing as promised ( :wink soon. We agreed it would be pushing it a bit on the new car side but I'll leave that one for another day 

Steve is a very helpful guy - wanted to know where the local meets are held, etc. so that he can answer any questions if asked. Said he might even have a look on the website and forum himself


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good work - it's always good to see a pro-active dealer.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one Paul. I'm still flyering, if that's a word. My last one was a week last Saturday when I parked up next to a TT at Broomfield Hospital. It MUST be done 

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Paul 

Another friendly dealer (mine) sends TTs to my meets/cruises and down to Torquay 8) 
... and hands out flyrs


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I will give some to Markus at exeter audi as they are offering discounts to TTOC members.


----------

